# Klamotten vom Rennteam GT-Yellowwings-racing.com - Sammelbestellung



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

auf dem Heimweg nach Arenal bin ich gestern in die Trainingseinheit des o.g. Teams geraten  Natürlich sind wir ins Gespräch gekommen und haben auch über die Klamotten geschwätzt.

Lars Lindemann war so nett, anzubieten, dass wir sowohl die Klamotten vom Team als auch noch andere GT Devotionalien kaufen könnten (z.b. die Kappen, die für das letzte GT Treffen geil gewesen wären).

Da ich - in Abhängigkeit vom Preis- glaube, dass hier durchaus ein paar User Interesse hätten, würde ich die Koordination einer möglichen Sammelbestellung übernehmen.

Ich habe das Team bereits angeschrieben und er möchte mir eine Liste mit allen möglichen Teilen und Preisen schicken.

Sobald ich mehr habe, würde ich mich hier wieder melden. Da ich die Sachen ja schon in natura gesehen habe, muss ich sagen, die sehen echt schick aus. Da sie eine separate Bestellung für die Sachen aufgeben werden, werden wohl auch alle Größen verfügbar sein.

Wer möchte kann ja schon mal sein Interesse bekunden, dann kann ich die Menge grob abschätzen...

Ach ja: gefahren sind sie auf den angeblichen "butterweichen" Carbon Zaskar 9r mit Road Slicks und Rotor Power2race Wattmesskurbeln und - Cannondale Carbon Leftys- und zwar ALLE 

Demnächst mehr in diesem Thread.

VG
peru


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. März 2015)

Bei mir besteht Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (7. März 2015)

Auf jeden Fall da dabei.
Hoffentlich gibt es die Sachen auch in Männergrößen....


----------



## versus (7. März 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ach ja: gefahren sind sie auf den angeblichen "butterweichen" Carbon Zaskar 9r mit Road Slicks und Rotor Power2race Wattmesskurbeln und - Cannondale Carbon Leftys- und zwar ALLE


 die haben halt keinen bumms in den beinen, da kommts dann nicht so drauf an...


----------



## cleiende (8. März 2015)

Wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Kruko (8. März 2015)

Interesse besteht!!!


----------



## der_ulmer (9. März 2015)

Schönes Ding! Hier wäre auch Interesse vorhanden.


----------



## whitesheep (9. März 2015)

Super Idee...ich bekunde auch mein Interesse...

so long
sheep


----------



## Queristmehr (9. März 2015)

bedarf


----------



## Kieselwerfer (16. März 2015)

Ich könnte für die neue Saison auch noch was gebrauchen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

also es kam eine Antwort mit ersten Details, ich werde aber nochmal nachhaken, wie die Teile grundsätzlich ausfallen. Wie von GT gewöhnt und nach dem ersten EIndruck bei der Trainingsfahrt eher "race fit" also eher enger.

Lars hat noch erwähnt, dass noch weitere Artikel angeboten werden können ("Lange Windjacken, Winterhosen etc."), aber leider keine weiteren Details/Preise genannt. Vielleicht könnt ihr da auch noch Input geben, was evtl. für Euch sonst noch von Interesse wäre. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal die Kappen ansprechen sowie Buffs und Socken.

Die Designs findet ihr hier:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/peru73/sets/72157651415295335/




Trikots_Jacken by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

und das sind die ersten Preise:

Produktbeschreibung, Produktcode, Preis für 1-5 Stück, Preis ab 5 Stück
Trikot Kurzarm mit durchgehendem Reißverschluss TECH Short Sleeve Jersey- Race Cut   56,00 €   55,00 €
Elite Radhose Razor Bib Short   100,00 €   98,00 €
Normale Radhose Bib Short   60,00 €   59,00 €
Windweste Wind Guard Vest   50,00 €   49,00 €
Langarm Trikot innen mit Fleece Tech Fleece Long Sleeve Jersey   75,00 €   73,00 €
Langarm Trikot mit Windstopper innen mit Fleece Tech Fleece / Thermo Shield Jacket   80,00 €   78,00 € 

Bitte gebt hier im Thread kurz Bescheid was ihr wollt, ich werde wohl ein kurzes Trikot nehmen und das unterste Langarm Trikot. Bei der Bib von Elite muss ich mich erstmal informieren..

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (22. März 2015)

Hi Peter,

Ich schau leider grad erst rein. Ich hätte gern in deiner Liste das unterste, also Langärmelige mit Windstopper und Fleece innen. Hast du Infos wie es denn Größentechnisch bei den Sachen aussieht?

Wenn es so weit ist, verteilst du dann vorab Kontodaten zur Vorauskasse?

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Grüßle aus Minga,
Tony


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. März 2015)

Hi,

ich hab ihn nochmal angeschrieben und einiges an Fragen rausgehauen, bis jetzt keine Antwort. Das waren aber alles dünne Heringe und hatten M an....ich gehe von ähnlichen "italienischen" Schnitten aus wie bei letzten GT Klamotten....also mind. 1 Nr größer als normal...

Bestellung ist registriert, wenn ich Rückmeldung von Lars bekomme, dann meld ich mir hier nochmal..

VG
Peter


----------



## Paintking (1. April 2015)

Wenn das Angebot noch besteht, wäre ich an einem Kurzarm Trikot in M interessiert.


----------



## Kieselwerfer (1. April 2015)

Also ich hätte gerne eine kurze Hose und ein kurzes Trikot, ich denk XL muss es schon sein oder besser zwei X wenn sie wirklich klein sind


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. April 2015)

Sorry, ich bin hier raus. Die gefallen mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Jungs sind fleißig am Racen, bisher keine Antwort mehr :-(( Ich probiere es heute nochmal....Bestellungen sind aber natürlich soweit vermerkt...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Genehmigung von Lars hier eine Aussage zur Passform:

"Bei 66kg und 1,72 cm trage ich alles in Größe S. Bei 1,78 bei bis zu 80 kg fährt ein Fahrer bei uns M und L gemischt. Hose aber immer in M.
Wintersachen fährt er in L. Bei der Kleidung gibt es den Race Cut und den Clubman Cut. Race ist enger als Clubman."

Hört sich nicht so knapp an wie die letzten Sachen. Clubman Cut hört sich auch gut an, der Ranzen spannt nämlich wengla dieses Jahr 

Wegen Kappen, Winterklamotten, Buffs, Socken und den eyw Kappen habe ich nochmal nachgefragt.

Wenn ich dazu noch Infos habe, dann würde ich Ende April die Deadline für die Bestellung und Bezahlung setzen.

Noch ein paar frohe Oster-Feiertage!!! Nascht net soviel, am nächsten Berg rächt sich das wieder  Ich versuche auch grad wieder von meiner M.... Noisette und Nougat Ostereier-Fixation loszukommen...

VG
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun den Lars nochmal angeschrieben, um die Bestellung zu klären. *Bitte gebt mir verbindlich bis zum nächsten Freitag Bescheid wer was möchte oder eben nicht mehr möchte.* Bisher haben wir neben meiner Bestellung folgende Interessenten:

@der_ulmer:
1x Langarm Trikot mit Windstopper innen mit Fleece Tech Fleece / Thermo Shield Jacket 80,00 € 78,00 €

@Paintking:
Trikot Kurzarm mit durchgehendem Reißverschluss TECH Short Sleeve Jersey- Race Cut 56,00 € 55,00 €

@Kieselwerfer:
1xTrikot Kurzarm mit durchgehendem Reißverschluss TECH Short Sleeve Jersey- Race Cut 56,00 € 55,00 €
1x Elite Radhose Razor Bib Short 100,00 € 98,00 €

Im Übrigen hab ich das Team zum GT Treffen eingeladen....ich hoffe das ist auch für alle anderen ok.

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Kruko (3. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nun den Lars nochmal angeschrieben, um die Bestellung zu klären. *Bitte gebt mir verbindlich bis zum nächsten Freitag Bescheid wer was möchte oder eben nicht mehr möchte.* Bisher haben wir neben meiner Bestellung folgende Interessenten:
> 
> ...



Für uns bitte

Windweste Wind Guard Vest 50,00 € in Größe L und XXL Club cut


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Mai 2015)

Dank! Ist verbucht....


----------



## Kieselwerfer (5. Mai 2015)

Huhu,

ich würde gerne etwas umbestellen. Und zwar nicht die Elite Radhose, einfach eine "normale". Dafür hätte ich gerne aber auch eine Windweste.

Mit der Größe bin ich noch am hadern, XXL? Meine Frau hat eben mal ihr Maßband um mich geschlungen und ich hab 108 cm Brustumfang. Ich glaub zwei XX wäre angebracht, oder? Da fehlt mit etwas das Gefühl 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Mai 2015)

Kein Thema, nehm ich so auf. Die Frage geht ja eh noch an alle, da es ja wei Schnitte gibt. 

Ich werde dieses mal Clubman Schnitt wählen, der ist nicht so eng wie der race Schnitt...

Wichtiger als der Brustumfang ist der BAUCHumfang  Na, Spaß beiseite, ich mess mal meinen Brustumfang nach und geb das dann mal als Orientierung durch.

Lars will heute nochmal antworten, wegen den Rennterminen ist er etwas im Stress...

VG
peru


----------



## Kieselwerfer (5. Mai 2015)

Jaja der Bauchumfang.... leider nur nen paar cm weniger.... dann aber nicht so in die Breite, eher so als Kugelvorbau....


----------



## tomasius (5. Mai 2015)

Klamotten habe ich satt und genug! 



peru73 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hab ich das Team zum GT Treffen eingeladen....ich hoffe das ist auch für alle anderen ok.



Aber dem Lars könnte ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten, schließlich kommt er ja auch hier aus dem Dorf. Habe im letzten Jahr schon Yellowings Trikots an mir vorbeirauschen sehen. - Konnte jedoch nicht folgen!  

Tom


----------



## Kieselwerfer (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hab noch einen Nachtrag 

Ich brauch noch ein Trikot in XS für meine kleine, sonst wär die traurig auf dem Treffen...

Gruß


----------



## cleiende (8. Mai 2015)

peru, bin grad aus dem Büro gekommen,war ne harte Woche. Ich hoffe ich draf morgen abend noch nachtragen. Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2015)

Logisch Hase


----------



## der_ulmer (9. Mai 2015)

Servus Peter,

Leider total verpennt hier zu antworten. Wenn deine Bestellung noch nicht raus ist, würde meine natürlich immernoch auf das Langarmteil lauten. 

Danke und Grüße,
Tony


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab dem Lars noch keine Bestellung weitergegeben.

Bitte denkt auch noch dran, zu sagen, welchen Schnitt ihr wollt. Club Schnitt ist weiter, nicht so race eng anliegend, aber trotzdem nicht flatternd...


VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (10. Mai 2015)

Na denn:
1x Jersey longsleeve, Gr L, Clubman Cut
1x Jersey shortsleeve, Gr L, Clubman Cut

Man könnte auch sagen "Wampenschnitt" ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Lars leider länger schon nicht mehr geantwortet hat und ich das Ganze irgendwann finalisieren möchte, hab ich dem Lars nun mal die bisher aufgelaufenen Bestellungen gemailt.

Bitte unbedingt nochmal den Schnitt und die Größen prüfen und entsprechend mitteilen. Wird nichst mitgeteilt, dann wird Race Cut bestellt. 

@Paintking: deine Bestellung läuft unter dem Vorbehalt der Aussgaen zur Passform..

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Für uns bitte
> 
> Windweste Wind Guard Vest 50,00 € in Größe L und XXL Club cut


Dann noch mal zur Wiederholung


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Mai 2015)

Na ihr wart nicht gemeint, ihr habt euch ja deutlich geäußert


----------



## Kieselwerfer (21. Mai 2015)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst und übersichtlich 

1 x XL, 1 x XS   Trikot Kurzarm mit durchgehendem Reißverschluss TECH Short Sleeve Jersey
1 x XL			  Normale Radhose Bib Short 60,00 € 59,00 €
1 x XL			  Windweste Wind Guard Vest 50,00 € 49,00 €

die XL Sachen bitte im Clubman cut und das XS Trikot kann im Race cut sein

danke!


----------



## der_ulmer (21. Mai 2015)

Dann ich nochmal: Langarm Club und Größe L

Danke Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Lars hat geantwortet und die Winterprodukte ergänzt. Siehe unten.

@Paintking : wir haben Dich nicht vergessen, er fragt zur Sicherheit nochmal im Team rum, wie die anderen Fahrer das sehen und meldet sich dann nochmal.

Tut mir leid, dass es so ein langwieriger Prozess geworden ist und nun nochmal zusätzliche Produkte aufgerufen werden, aber er hat verständlicherweise auch verdammt viel um die Ohren und nicht nur unsere Anfragen.

Diese beiden Winterteile sind nun noch zusätzlich erhältlich:

*																															 Für diese beiden Produkte gilt unabhängig von der Stückzahl ein Preis!

Winterjacke mit Windstopper Thermo Shield Winter Jacket												  90,00 €	   

Winterhose ohne Polster und Windstopper (mit gibt es nicht "Fleece Bib Tights")			88,00 €	  *


Logisch, dass ich die Bestellung nun noch etwas laufen lassen muss, bevor wir final bestellen können.

Ich denke, bis einschließlich 07.06.2015, 12:00 Uhr ist genügend Zeit, um sich klarzuwerden, ob man im Winter auch noch chic unterwegs sein möchte. Ich persönlich finde Winterbibs OHNE Polster ja saupraktisch, weil man drunter seine Lieblings Short Bib ziehen kann und werd mir daher auch eine gönnen.

Am 07.06.2015 werde ich dann die gefüllte Excel-Bestellliste nochmals zur Endkontrolle einsichtig machen und dann gehts ans Bezahlen. Ziel ist, spätestens in KW 26 dann die Bestellung an Lars übermitteln zu können. So sollten wir zum GT Treffen alle sehr hübsch sein.

VG
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es gab nochmal Feedback zu der Größe für den @Paintking , er wurde von mir dazu informiert. Hier die Größeninfo von Lars:

"Habe gestern ein S Trikot nachgemessen und es sind 44 cm im Achselbereich. Bei mir (1,73 mit 65kg) ist da noch Luft.

Ich habe aber auch Teamkollegen die fahren mit 1,78 und 65 kg ebenfalls S. Einer ist 1,76 und wiegt 68 kg, der fährt M."

...1,78 m und 65 kg..., ich wieg grad volle 30 kg mehr , es ist also noch Luft nach unten 

*Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, Armlinge und Beinlinge zu ordern. Insgesamt müssen jeweils 10 Sets zusammen kommen. Die Größe ist eine Nr. kleiner als gewohnt zu ordern.

Ich nehme ein paar Armlinge, mal sehen ob insgesamt mit dne anderen, internationalen Orders überhaupt 10 Sätze zusammen kommen. Wer welche möchte, bitte bei mir melden.*

Die Teile werden in der Schweiz geordert, der Hersteller ist mir bekannt und ich habe auch ein Set von denen (mein "Echte Kerle dopen nicht"- Set, siehe Facebook Profil). Die Qualität ist top, ebenso die Passform. Da ich weiß, was ich für das o.g. Set bezahlen musste, relativieren sich die Preise der Klamotten auch.

Da das Geld in die Schweiz geht, bin ich im Augenblick noch am prüfen, ob und wieviel Transaktionskosten entstehen würden. Da mein Cousin auch in CH lebt, kommen wir über Umwege evtl. ohne Transaktionskosten rum. Bin aber auch für jeden Tipp dankbar, meldet Euch einfach bei mir. Ich möchte die "Nebenkosten" so gering wie möglich halten!!! Den Versand zu Euch kann ich über meine Fa. organisieren, da würden schon mal nur 3,60€ für ein Paket anfallen. Wer möchte kann die Sachen auch zum GT Treffen haben, dann kost das natürlich nix extra!

Lieferzeiten sind 6-8 Wochen, zum GT Treffen ist also alles da...

So ich wünsche Euch viel Sonnenschein und viele geile km auf Euren Boliden!!!

VG
Peter


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

alle Interessenten sind informiert, alles weitere ausschließlich per PN. 

VG
peru


----------



## gleiser (18. Juni 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> alle Interessenten sind informiert, alles weitere ausschließlich per PN.
> 
> ...


leider erst jetzt gelesen, kann man noch einsteigen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Juni 2015)

@gleiser: klar, Du musst nur per PN den/die Artikel durchgeben und bis Freitag, 12:00 bezahlen. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN, dann geht die BV oder paypal Adresse an Dich raus...

VG
peru



gleiser schrieb:


> leider erst jetzt gelesen, kann man noch einsteigen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die neuesten Neuigkeiten:

_"Hallo Peter,_

_die Trikots sind angekommen.Ich werde sie heute kontrollieren und zur Post bringen.
_
_Viele Grüße_

_Lars"_

VG
Peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Dienstkleidung für das GT Treffen ist heute angekommen. Nochmal kurz die Größen checken und dann geht es in die Waschmaschine.

Edit: alle Größen und Kleidungsstücke wurden korrekt geliefert!





Wer das nicht möchte kurze PN in der Unterhaltung, denn das Waschen erfolgt auf EIGENE GEFAHR. Ich wasche zwar die YW Klamotten für sich, aber wenn etwas abfärbt, dann ist das nicht mein Fehler...

VG
peru


----------

